# New Camper Stop Altea Spain.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

A new camper stop / campsite has just opened in the last week along the seafront road between Altea and Albir. It has 50 Pitches similar in layout to an Aire. All pitches are gravel hardstanding and face the sea.

Prices 1/6 days €15 per night.
7/15days €14 per night
16/30 days €13 per night
+ 30 days €12 per night

All + elect and WiFi. There is no English TV as yet.

Their web is www.sanantonioaltea.com.

It is already half full with a few brits on it.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot see the point when just down the road is Camping Cap Blanch with full facilities with an ACSI rate of 15 euros a night and no doubt much cheaper for longer stays. 

Worth knowing though if Cap Blanch is full. thanks

peedee


----------

